# Triple-Tickles the Clown



## Master-Macabre

Ok so upcoming costume, which is almost done, is gonna be Triple-Tickles the Clown. Later I'll reveal were the "triple" comes from. It's made of about 10 different fabrics or so. took me a decent amount of time to make and I honestly believe its my best work yet. Cant wait to reveal the jumpsuit and from there I'll start posting up everything else as I finish 

Just to give you guys an idea of what to expect, heres the fabric before I had even started:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## mousee23

Bring on the freakiness


----------



## Master-Macabre

*Update #1 - Jumpsuit*

Aaaaaaalrighty then just finished the jumpsuit for Triple-Tickles like 2 days ago. Also done with the stockings. All thats left is the arm sleeves and the neck and hand ruffles. Anyways heres the finished jumpsuit. Keep in mind this is only like half of my costume so far 

ALSO, I know the sleeves look HUGE but they're not really as enormous, the jumpsuit is actually only knee length so it gives the illusion that everything else is way too big. Once I post a picture of me wearing it, you'll get a much more symmetrical representation of how it's *really* proportioned


----------



## PearlWhiteGT

That looks pretty cool. What do the stockings look like?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That looks fantastic!!! Way to go! I can't wait to see the rest of it!


----------



## fick209

Very cool, look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this ought to be fun. can't wait to see more


----------



## Master-Macabre

PearlWhiteGT said:


> That looks pretty cool. What do the stockings look like?


The stockings are actually the inverted colors. The purple side is gonna have a green and black leg, the green side is gonna have a purple and black leg. I just bought those colored stockings at walmart, cut them in half, and sewed the two colors together


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Very kick-ass! Can't wait to see the final pics.


----------



## PirateLady

Good job!


----------



## Master-Macabre

*Update #2 - Shoou Maaayy Yo Teeethhh!*

My Gremlin DD's came in the other day. I love my Gnash ones and these are even better. Triple-Tickles is clawing through the birth canal


----------



## Dark Angel 27

creeeeeeepy! those teeth are awesome! that's gonna scare the **** out of some tots for sure!


----------



## Joiseygal

I love the teeth. The costume looks awesome also. I have teeth that I also purchase but they hurt my mouth. Is there a way to change the form of the teeth after it is set?


----------



## MorbidMariah

YIKES!!! Can't wait to see the forthcoming scary-ness.


----------



## debbie5

Chick magnet!


----------



## Master-Macabre

Joiseygal said:


> I love the teeth. The costume looks awesome also. I have teeth that I also purchase but they hurt my mouth. Is there a way to change the form of the teeth after it is set?


Anyone who has Dental Distortions who didn't get them fit properly the first time can just drop their teeth in some really hot water and re-melt the fitting plastic. DD's are pretty much the most forgiving dentures out there because they can be formed as many times that you want until you get them perfect. My first DD's I had to remelt like 4 times because I kept getting them wrong. Joiseygal if you're teeth aren't dental distortions then I dont think you'll really be able to reuse the fitting material  but hope this answered your question


----------



## debbie5

I actually knew a kid in elementary school who had teeth just like this....YIKES. How come some kids get all the cool Halloween genes!!?? dammit....


----------



## debbie5

Hey, MasterM...I found these two sisters online who do AMAZING makeup, but I saw this particular vid & thought the use of medical tape was brilliant and could be used to distort a face even more. Plus, I never knew about covering up eyebrows with Pears soap! Have a look-see..... 
http://www.youtube.com/user/pixiwoo#p/c/8CB97BCF13C23EBC/0/E7cE39_R9mo


----------



## PearlWhiteGT

Any Updates.........


----------



## Mcnab

Im shaking in my skiviis.


----------



## Master-Macabre

*Finished!*

Alriiightyyy guys, Triple~Tickles the Triamese clown is here! Now remember I said I would eventually reveal why his name was Triple~Tickles? Well here you go  I showcased it for the first time at Mstrkrft(Masterkraft) a huuuge rave. Got my party on, got home at 5, passed out, and woke up with buffallo sauce and chicken Mcnuggets all over my face. Long story short, I partied like it was my last day on this planet. Had loads of fun, got asked for tons of pictures from photographers, and almost got in a fist fight with some douche who thought it'd be funny to try and rip off my surgically glued on prosthetic. What a night 

P.S. I ALSO did my cousins costume and makeup. Bought a wedding dress for $10 at a swap meet, dirtied it up, added roaches and whatnot, added a wig and some of my makeup and voila. Its probably the best costume I've ever made in less then a day. Total work was about 40 minutes from swap meet to what you see in the pics.

P.S. to my P.S. The pictures with the Imkarh background were taken by some pro photographers at the event. Within 30 seconds of entering through the gates my cousin and I were wisked away by them and begged for some snaps. Ready for my closeup, Mr. Deville!




























Things i TOTALLY made myself:
Jumpsuit
neck collar
hand collars
feet collars

Things I altered:
wig (was a Don King wig )
prosthetic (came unpainted)
arm sleeves (pantyhose)
leggings (sewed together 2 different colored ones)
gloves (fixed them so nails would show through)

Items I simply couldn't make and had to buy:
shoes
teeth
contact lenses (of course)


----------



## Master-Macabre

Here you can see some of my other cousins ( yeah those normies without costumes )


----------



## Master-Macabre

One last look at my cousins 1 hour $10 budget costume


----------



## MorbidMariah

HO-LEE-CRAP! That is terrifyingly awesome! Hats off to you, MasterM. I am disturbed and frightened and delighted with your artistry.


----------



## aquariumreef

Very nice. Is that a mask? Or make-up?


----------



## debbie5

OMG..that is amazing. You need to wear it to a county fair this summer...LOL. And by the way- do you have any UGLY people in your family?? WTH!??


----------



## Joiseygal

Awesome Make up job! I love it!


----------



## randomr8

Sweet you should have taken a bite out of the guy who tried to wreck it with those teeth!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stunning work, MM!


----------



## Master-Macabre

Hahaha thanks guys  and I almost got in that fight but the cover was $17. I was not about to let myself get kicked out for something stupid. Debbie5, if I had to choose the most unnatractive person in my family, it would have to be me  but your comment is my favorite hauntforum comment yet hahaha


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That has to be the best evil clown costume I've ever seen! its goulishly freaky!


----------



## fick209

That is absolutely fantastic!!! Entire costume is very well done, great job MM!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Fantastic job as always!! I love the triplet in one theme, it's twisted and super creepy!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Kick ass makeup as always and love the costumes. Great job!!


----------



## Zurgh

Absolutely awesome, M-M! Lost track of this thread in the Final Days, But so glad to find it again. Great work!!!


----------



## Loran

Great costume! My son would run screaming the other way if he saw you. Where did you get the Dental Dentures?


----------



## Master-Macabre

@Loran
They're the newest Dental Distortions to come out recently


----------



## HauntCast

You're a make up maestro!


----------



## Master-Macabre

Thanks HC! I'd hardly call myself an amateur considering what the pros can do XD


----------



## Dark Star

Looks pretty "professional" to me!!


----------



## ScreamReaper

I've been looking for inspiration for my clown costume this year. Your's is top-notch! I'm thinking about getting a foam latex prosthetic and turning it into a sock mask for my costume.


----------

